# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear UHF

## Killo_Watt

Επειδή έχω φάει τον τόπο και κοντεύουν να μου σπάσουν τα νεύρα μήπως έχει κανείς Κανά σχέδιο linear στα UHF 460~470 Mhz (οδήγηση 500mW)

----------


## Killo_Watt

Έστω κάποιο τρανζίστορ που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε αυτή την συχνότητα και με οδήγηση 0.5w να δώσει από 1 έως 5 watt

----------


## NUKE

Παιδια, και εγω ψαχνομαι σε αυτο.Οποιος ξερει κατι ας βοηθησει...

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα...Nuke σου ειχα μεσα στα σχεδια....τελος παντων..η ιδια πλακετα με Bfq34,68,136 και εχετε με σωστη κατασκευη και σταδιακο συντονισμο οτι ισχυ θελετε

----------


## NUKE

Θα το δω και θα το βαλω.Παντως τα εχει και ο Groov και επειδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πιο ειναι αν ξερει ας το βαλει.

----------


## gRooV

Το σχέδιο με το BFQ34 υπάρχει στα κυκλώματα αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορύσε να βγάλει πάνω από 100mW. Ψάξτε για κανά σχέδιο με το MRF630, θα το ανεβάσω πιθανότατα αύριο αφού ετοιμάσω την παρουσίαση του κυκλώματατος.

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Καλο μηνα..ειναι η ιδια πλακετα με τα ιδια υλικα αλλα με αλλο TR

----------


## Killo_Watt

Τα τρανζίστορ BFQxxx είναι σχεδιασμένα για πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες της τάξεως τον 4Ghz μου φαίνεται κάποια βγαίνουν και παραπάνω με αποτέλεσμα το υψηλό κόστος… μπορούμε στην θέση του να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποιο άλλο (πιο φτηνό) τρανζίστορ.

----------


## 234

για κοιτάξτε και αυτό το site: http://www.rf-links.com/schematics1.htm

----------


## MAKHS

***PLEON MEGALVSAME ME THN RF***και αναρωτιεμαι μετα απο τοσα χρονια (2005-2015)τι εγιναν οι φιλοι ραδιοπειραματιστες..συνεχιζουν να ασχολουνται με τις ιδιοκατασκευες.???

----------


## maouna

με κατι πομποyδακια στα fm κατι ασχολουμαστε!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μερικοί TV πειρατές ασχολούνται τα βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματα σε ένα VHF scan. Έχουν εκσυγχρονιστεί τώρα και αυτοί και εκπέμπουν ψηφιακά τα δορυφορικά κανάλια ή τις ταινίες τους.

----------


## Killo_Watt

φιλε μακη καλησπέρα! Πανε χρονια!! θα σε πάρω ένα τηλ αύριο να τα πούμε! προς το παρόν παλεύω αυτό http://cqbitx.blogspot.gr/2011/03/bi...s-picking.html

----------


## MAKHS

Αρκετα χρονια το ειχα στην ακρη και ειπα να το βαλω να δουλεψει λιγο να ¨κυκλοφορησουν¨τα ρευματα..DSCN4003.jpgDSCN4004.jpgDSCN4007.jpg

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Linear uhf για την χρηση που θελεις μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησης ενα MODULE ra30h4047m1 (30W /12.5 V)
η το ra60h4047m1 (60 W/ 12.5 V ) 400-470 ΜΗΖ
Δες την φωτο και αν σου κανει .....
εχω φτιαξει πολλες ......Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60976

DESCRIPTION The RA60H4047M1 is a 60-watt RF MOSFET Amplifier Module for 12.5-volt mobile radios that operate in the 400- to 470-MHz range. The battery can be connected directly to the drain of the enhancement-mode MOSFET transistors. Without the gate voltage (VGG=0V), only a small leakage current flows into the drain and the nominal output signal (Pout=60W) attenuates up to 60 dB. The output power and the drain current increase as the gate voltage increases. The output power and the drain current increase substantially with the gate voltage around 0V(minimum). The nominal output power becomes available at the state that VGG is 4V (typical) and 5V (maximum).  At VGG=5V, the typical gate currents are 5mA.This module is designed for non-linear FM modulation, but may also be used for linear modulation by setting the drain quiescent current with the gate voltage and controlling the output power with the input power. 
FEATURES β’ Enhancement-Mode MOSFET Transistors (IDDβ0  @ VDD=12.5V, VGG=0V) β’ Pout>60W, ηT>40%  @ VDD=12.5V, VGG=5V, Pin=50mW β’ Broadband Frequency Range: 400-470MHz  β’ Metal shield structure that makes the improvements of spurious radiation simple β’ Low-Power Control Current IGG=5mA (typ)  @ VGG=5V β’ Module Size: 67 x 18 x 9.9 mm β’ Linear operation is possible by setting the quiescent drain current with the gate voltages and controlling the output power with the input power. 
RoHS COMPLIANCE β’ RA60H4047M1 is a RoHS compliant product. β’ RoHS compliance is indicate by the letter βGβ after the Lot Marking. β’ This product include the lead in the Glass of electronic parts and the lead in electronic Ceramic parts. However, it is applicable to the following exceptions of RoHS Directions. 1.Lead in the Glass of a cathode-ray tube, electronic parts, and fluorescent tubes. 2.Lead in electronic Ceramic parts. 
ORDERING INFORMATION: ORDER NUMBER SUPPLY FORM RA60H4047M1-101 Antistatic tray, 10 modules/tray

----------


## chip

δες μήπως σου κάνει το mhw2723 της Motorola (module)

----------


## genesis

> Αρκετα χρονια το ειχα στην ακρη και ειπα να το βαλω να δουλεψει λιγο να ¨κυκλοφορησουν¨τα ρευματα..DSCN4003.jpgDSCN4004.jpgDSCN4007.jpg



Πρέπει να το έχει η περίοδος...Κάτι μ'έπιασε και εμένα και έχω ξεθάψει κάτι κούτες με σαβούρα 20 ετών και πλέον...κάτι PLL, κάτι lineaράκια, κάτι πλακέτες ξεχασμένες....τα βάζω για να δω αν δουλεύουν και κάνω σαν μικρό παιδί....κολλάω ξεκολλάω πηνία και αλλάζω πυκνωτές και τρανζιστοράκια μόνο και μόνο για να χαρώ την αίσθηση του συντονισμού και να πάρω μερικά mW παραπάνω... :Smile: 
Πάντως ψάχνω κάποιο κενό στην μπάντα και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα...Τοπικές εκπομπές στο φορτίο μόνο.

----------


## MAKHS

Και εγω παιδευομαι με τα mw τα οποια ισως εχουν αλλη χαρη..Πριν κατι μερες εβαλα σε λειτουργια ενα μικρο ΑΜ (ιδιοκατασκευη σε c-quam) με ισχυ 2 w και το ακουγα στα 2km και χαιρομουν οσο οταν πριν 15 χρονια εβγαζα τις 4χ811 η πριν απο 5 χρονια τα 4xirfp250n(500wpeak)...

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Μακη κανενα κοντρολ θα μου δωσεις οποτε εχεις ευκαιρια ????

----------

